

Oh the irony: There's been a leak at Wikileaks - adeelarshad82
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2392009,00.asp

======
headShrinker
That's an unfortunate coincidence, but not irony.

Like rain on your wedding day.

[http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/06/30/isnt-it-
ironic-...](http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/06/30/isnt-it-ironic-
probably-not/)

